# SMaSH Mosaic IPA Thoughts?



## Canuckdownunder (4/2/14)

Hey Dudes!
I have an empty fermenter and I was looking at making a Mosaic SMaSH IPA as I've recently fallen in love with the hop and would like to learn more about its flavour. However after doing a bit of research I've read that most people who do this recipe up will use a buttering hop for first addition instead. This seems to makes sense since I'd never use Mosaic as a bittering hop anyways. So I've decided to use an ounce of magnum for a nice clean bittering addition. Any thoughts?
5.5kg Golden Promise Ale Malt
1.00 oz Magnum [14.00%] - First Wort 60.0 min 
1.10 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) 
1.00 oz Mosaic [12.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min 
1.00 oz Mosaic [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min 
1.00 oz Mosaic [12.00 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min 
1.0 pkg US-05
2.00 oz Mosaic [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days


Canuck


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/2/14)

Sounds excellent.


----------



## Ross (4/2/14)

Use Mosaic for bittering as well unless you want to use up some Magnum. Your recipe looks fine, though I haven't worked out the IBU's.
We do a commercial single hop Mosaic IPA (also available in FWK's) which packs quite a punch & is delicious.


Cheers Ross


----------



## Yob (4/2/14)

What is an oz?

(28g) 

Metric FTW


----------



## Canuckdownunder (4/2/14)

Ross said:


> Use Mosaic for bittering as well unless you want to use up some Magnum. Your recipe looks fine, though I haven't worked out the IBU's.
> We do a commercial single hop Mosaic IPA (also available in FWK's) which packs quite a punch & is delicious.
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross


Thanks Ross!
As usual some awesome advice  As well you definitely got to the core of the reason why I'm using magnum as a bittering hop hah! It's quite relieving to hear that you base one of your commercial recipes off of mosaic and I'm looking forward to the combo of that and Golden Promise. I worked out the IBUs on the BIAB spreadsheet (subbed in Simcoe but the AA is similar) and it came to 60 on the dot so looking forward to that.




Yob said:


> What is an oz?
> 
> (28g)
> 
> Metric FTW


Yay metric system!!! A misspent youth taught me how to alternate between grams and ounces hehehe h34r:

Canuck


----------



## sponge (5/2/14)

Yob said:


> What is an oz?





Canuckdownunder said:


> Yay metric system!!! A misspent youth taught me how to alternate between grams and ounces hehehe h34r:


1/16 of a pound, innit?!








h34r:


----------



## lukiferj (5/2/14)

Not a smash but I made a pale ale using all mosaic hops. Very tasty and would definitely make again but do prefer to mix some of the fruitiness with some other US hops.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/2/14)

lukiferj said:


> Not a smash but I made a pale ale using all mosaic hops. Very tasty and would definitely make again but do prefer to mix some of the fruitiness with some other US hops.



I came to the opinion after doing a number of tweaks on a well liked recipe that you need buckets of fruit to be balanced by some other 'hope profile' - pine, dank anything like that. It's why I love Chinook as being a balancing addition to a great Pale Ale, it really lifts it to the next level.


----------



## lukiferj (5/2/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I came to the opinion after doing a number of tweaks on a well liked recipe that you need buckets of fruit to be balanced by some other 'hope profile' - pine, dank anything like that. It's why I love Chinook as being a balancing addition to a great Pale Ale, it really lifts it to the next level.


Completely agree. Works really well with other hops.


----------



## dago001 (5/2/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Sounds excellent.


You would say that


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/2/14)

LagerBomb said:


> You would say that


Come to the dark side. We have hoppies. :lol:


----------



## dago001 (6/2/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Come to the dark side. We have hoppies. :lol:


I'm actually going to brew this today - well sort of. Going to use a little Red Wheat Crystal, and maybe a touch of Chinook at FO. Test driving the plate chiller.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/2/14)

Excellent. I love Chinook in a fruitsalad to offset 'lollies' in beer. Especially at 30 minutes, I find the bitterness excellent and the right amount of flavour then.

Any other hops?

Like the Red Wheat Crystal, should go really well. When I'm up your way, I'll drop off some Rye, you can have a crack at that for a spec malt.


----------



## dago001 (6/2/14)

Sorry for the hijack Canuck - LRG - I already have some rye. Using as it should be used, in Porters and dark beers or any other malt driven beers.
I have plenty of other hops to use, but I will stick with Mosaic, may even do it as a 10 min IPA.
Cheers
LB


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/2/14)

Oops, yeah, I'll give myself a warning. Soz Canuck.

Mosaic is a great hop.


----------



## Canuckdownunder (10/2/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Oops, yeah, I'll give myself a warning. Soz Canuck.
> 
> Mosaic is a great hop.


Hey don't worry Goomba haha I've been thinking about using chinook or simcoe to get some of that resin/piney flavour in my APA too! I recently switched up amarillo for mosaic in my APA recipe (around 30) and wasn't pleased with the sweety finished product so it's like you read my mind hahaha :super:

Canuck


----------



## Edak (10/2/14)

I did a mosaic/GP SMaSH and it was amazing!

What I did to give it more character though, was to toast some of my GP for colour (5%, toasted 30 mins @ 180C)...
First Wort hopped, 55.7 IBU total, 1.059 SG, 1.014 FG US-05

yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum


----------

